# Better Leave Now!.....



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

.....If you want a patch of water for opener. Good luck to everyone tomorrow and be safe. *OOO**OOO**OOO*


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I thought we already talked about this. We're not leaving until 5


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm already there....where are you?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The islands on Unit one at FB have people on them now. There are several boats out on Turpin and all the other units already. Have fun with that!


----------



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

Well what started as a joke has obviously spiraled out of control. 
:-(
Anyone at the S gate of Farmington yet?


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm at home whipping up another batch of homegrown roasted sunflower seeds, getting ready for BYU vs. USU. No opener for me this year; i'll be out next week, shooting the birds you guys missed


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Hoopermat said:


> I thought we already talked about this. We're not leaving until 5


That should leave you a nice spot at the end of the boat channel.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm with the dude that isn't going out till next week. I'll be out Wednesday morning hitting some unpressured birds. You guys can have those city WMA's.  Have fun, be safe, don't be the dink that crowds in on somebody just because. We know there are plenty of those to go around already. 8)


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow, I that is a little over kill. But hey what better way to spend the night than in the boat, freezing!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Here's how I see it... You can stay out there all night, freeze your balls off and save "your spot" just to have guys show up at 6:30 and set up right next to you anyway. It's the opener, it's crowded, that's how it is! Or you can sleep in, have a nice breakfast, get a few things done around the house, then head out for the afternoon hunt feeling good, having a full belly and staying warm. Hell, you can only shoot 7 ducks. Doesn't matter to me if I shoot them at 7 O'clock in the morning or 5 O'clock in the evening. 7 ducks is 7 ducks :mrgreen:.............


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

Waking up at 530....shower and go eat some pancakes. Should be done by 645...in the blind before seven. Hope we limit out by lunch, go hunt chukar.


----------



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

Sitting in the boat getting ready for a nap. Wake me when shooting starts!


----------

